# looking for hunting lease in southeast georgia



## RCS0260 (Dec 7, 2006)

looking for lease in southeast georgia,in the hinesville,jesup,lumber city vidalia area,looking for three responseable hunters myself,mylongtime friend and my son thats in collage that would not get a whle lot of hunting in. email:RCS0260@aol.com,pm or leave a message,thanks if anyone knows or has anything.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Dec 9, 2006)

If you get a chance, check out our club website @ http://buckstophuntingclub.com  It should answer any questions you may.  The club is located just north of Jesup, Ga and south of Hinesville, Ga.


----------



## DVSARGE6 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Available Spots In Club*

IF INTERESTED CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE, YOUR SON WOULOD HUNT ON YOUR MEMBERSHIP SINCE HE IS STILL IN COLLEGE. http://buckstophuntingclub.com , or contact me and I can show you the club. contat info is on website. best of luck.


----------

